# Opinions of Mechanical Media in Aquaclear 70



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

I woul like some ideas on what the best type of mechanical media I can put in an Aquaclear 70 Filter be with setup I have.

Tank is 65 Gallon.
Dimension 36"lx18"wx24"h

I have a Rena XP3 cannister flowing with 2 baskets of bio media and other mechanical and chemical.

I also run a Double Hyrdo Sponge Air Pump Filter. Does a great job with bio and air air bubbles.

Planted Tank.

What are some options for some great mechanical filtration for large and fine particles. I'd like to maintian high flow and efficiency


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Move all the bio media to the cannister.

Use the HOB AC70 for mechanical and chemical as you can change it out quick and easy, frequently, where biomedia needs less frequent attention.

Activated carbon and Purigen are favourites of many. Depends what you need filtering. Something can be filtered out that you want in the tank, for... plants for example.

For my planted tanks, I just use floss and sponges.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If that was my tank, I would remove the spongefilters and XP3, and run the AC70 with 2 sponges and bio rings, with a piece of quilt batting between the sponges for fine filtering. Toss the batting weekly with the water change. A planted tank doesn't need a huge amount of filtration, or big flow.


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

BillD said:


> If that was my tank, I would remove the spongefilters and XP3, and run the AC70 with 2 sponges and bio rings, with a piece of quilt batting between the sponges for fine filtering. Toss the batting weekly with the water change. A planted tank doesn't need a huge amount of filtration, or big flow.


+1 and too much aeration will reduce CO2 and raise PH, not good for your plants


----------

